# Caiden's Toy Box



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

It was a good day at the salt mine. Yesterday, I got the main pieces cut out. Today, I managed to get them assembled and the top prepped and ready to go.

The pieces for the floor are cut and fitted, but I am going to stain them before they go into the box. Much easier.

Still have to fill a few nail holes and do some final sanding. Hopefully it will get finished this coming weekend.

Here are a few construction pics.

Note: You probably see two router bits. Somehow I managed to booger up my template, so I switched bits and put one piece on top of the other and trimmed it to make an identical piece like the other one. Guess I need to break out the Bondo and repair my template. This is the fifth toy box that has been made using those templates.  
Mike


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Looks good Mike (as all your projects do). I see your putting some miles on your dewalt router . Now that you've used it for a while , are you happy with it . Like is there anything you'd like to change on it if you could? 

I can see I am definitely going to be in need of clamps next year . Should probably start collecting them soon


----------



## darsev (Feb 3, 2012)

That looks strong enough to last through their entire childhood and maybe to their kids. The next trick is getting them to put the toys back inside when they have stopped playing with them.


----------



## denis lock (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi Mike

A nice example of the use of pattern (template) routing. I'm not sure what you used the straight bit for in photo 2.

One of my rules is that if I make a pattern I immediately duplicate it (by pattern routing) to make a back-up pattern. Another of my rules is to move the router away from the pattern but not to lift the router till the bit stops spinning. It is so easy to damage a pattern once the bearing or guide bush is lifted clear of the pattern.

Denis Lock - "Routing with Denis"


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

denisl said:


> Hi Mike
> 
> A nice example of the use of pattern (template) routing. I'm not sure what you used the straight bit for in photo 2.
> 
> ...


Both of those bits were used. One bit has a bearing on the top, the other one had the bearing on the bottom.

I was using the template with the top mounted bearing when the accident occurred. I didn't retrack the plunge all the way and nicked the templae as I was lifting the router off the template.

I stacked the first finished piece under the one that needed to be trimmed and switched to the bit with the bearing on the bottom. That worked perfect to make an identical cut. That is what pic #2 shows.

Hope this helps.
Mike


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

A very nice box, Mike. A dual use template sure makes sense, too. 
I assume you have a template for the front piece door lift cut out, too.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Gene Howe said:


> A very nice box, Mike. A dual use template sure makes sense, too.
> I assume you have a template for the front piece door lift cut out, too.


Yes sir. Sure makes it easy.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Guess I need to break out the Bondo and repair my template.[/QUOTE said:


> Mike,
> 
> Sometimes we get in a hurry and lift our routers from the work before the bit has stop rotating and damage to a template can happen.
> 
> I am glad you mentioned that if a template is damaged you can repair it with Bondo. I have a small can in my shop for this use. It is a quick and easy repair and puts the template back in use saving time and materials. The Bondo binds to the template well and is strong enough to handle repeated use of the template.


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

RainMan1 said:


> Looks good Mike (as all your projects do). I see your putting some miles on your dewalt router . Now that you've used it for a while , are you happy with it . Like is there anything you'd like to change on it if you could?
> 
> I can see I am definitely going to be in need of clamps next year . Should probably start collecting them soon


Like all of Mikes projects that looks great and practical.

Rick I am with you on clamps. I have a dozen or so pipe clamps, and some of the Harbor Freight bar clamps with the hand screw, which are pretty good. What I want now is some good cabinet clamps, and they are pricey!!!!!!

Dick


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Willway said:


> Like all of Mikes projects that looks great and practical.
> 
> Dick


Thank you, sir.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

FINISHED!

Woopee! This worked out great. The toy box may take a road trip with us if we drive up to Bristow, OK for Thanksgiving. Regardless, this Christmas gift is complete.

Well, not exactly. Now I am going to try my hand at sign making. I hope to cut Caiden's name in a piece of wood and attach it to the front.

Here are the last of the pics.
Mike


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Another family heirloom. Nice job, Mike.


----------



## darsev (Feb 3, 2012)

Looks good, Mike. One thing I like about the design is that kids can't get trapped in it if they hide inside it.

Darryl


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Very nice Mike.


----------



## shuja.shaher (Oct 18, 2014)

yes that should last a couple of generations!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

outstanding...


----------



## Jeanette M. (Jan 22, 2014)

nice box.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Signed, sealed and delivered!

Thursday, we made a short 400 mile trip from Houston to Bristow, OK. for an early Thanksgiving with our kids and grand kids...and great grand son.

The project is complete. Caiden loves the box. I bet it won't be long before he tumbles head first into it. 

Note: The torsion hinges are nice. No chance of the lid falling onto his head. You have to lift the lid and close it.

I made the name from maple sprayed with polyurethane finish.

This was a very rewarding project. His mom asked for one for Christmas. This was a great time to deliver it in person.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Wonderful gift, Mike.

I'll bet great grand-dad was as pleased as punch..


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Good job Mike,
Is that pine you made it out of? 
So did you use the side top cut out template to gut the end bottom cut out,or did you have a third template?
I noticed that you turned the grain on the ends up and down,was that so you weren't gluing end grain on the corners? 
How did you even up those wide boards after you glued them up?
Beautiful grandson.

Good job,
Herb


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

That's not a toy box , it's a work of art! Wow that turned out well Mike


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Herb Stoops said:


> Good job Mike,
> Is that pine you made it out of?
> So did you use the side top cut out template to gut the end bottom cut out,or did you have a third template?
> I noticed that you turned the grain on the ends up and down,was that so you weren't gluing end grain on the corners?
> ...


Thanks Herb. I only had to glue up one board to the top panel. It wasn't quite wide enough. All the others were close and I ripped them all to fit. 

I don't have a good explanation why I turned the end pieces up and down except to make them fit.

Buying the panels already glued and sanded really cut down my on my work.

I have several templates hanging on the wall ready to go. This is the fourth or fifth toy box of the same design. The only difference is the others were all made from panels I glued up and ran through the drum sander. That took a long time.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

RainMan1 said:


> That's not a toy box , it's a work of art! Wow that turned out well Mike


Thanks Rick. Caiden has already drug a few toys out to play with.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

jw2170 said:


> Wonderful gift, Mike.
> 
> I'll bet great grand-dad was as pleased as punch..


Thanks James. Yes sir, I am very pleased with the result.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

MEBCWD said:


> I am glad you mentioned that if a template is damaged you can repair it with Bondo. I have a small can in my shop for this use. It is a quick and easy repair and puts the template back in use saving time and materials. The Bondo binds to the template well and is strong enough to handle repeated use of the template.


I've heard that, but never tried it. Instead, depending on the damage I might use wood filler, glue and sawdust, or in extreme case make a saw cut and glue in a piece of wood. I seldom use the repaired template for more than just routing out a new template. Works for me.


----------



## darsev (Feb 3, 2012)

Mike,

looking good. My wife actually thought the nameplate was an inlay.

Darryl


----------

